# All AF&AM Texas Masonic Lodges (0 - 2000)



## Blake Bowden (Feb 11, 2010)

http://www.dlimeranch.com/mason/sp/txall.htm


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Feb 12, 2010)

That is great, thank you.


----------



## drapetomaniac (Feb 12, 2010)

The freemasons just took over by Google Earth!


----------



## Raven (Feb 12, 2010)

Awesome post!
Thanks for sharing, Bro.


----------



## JTM (Feb 15, 2010)

could you use this as our lodge locator?

are there any missing?


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Feb 15, 2010)

Why not! Although I would not, but I did use it as a link for others to use and see.


----------



## drapetomaniac (Feb 15, 2010)

I think the visual of masonry covering Texas is a good one..  Some people don't jump in to activities because they feel like they'ra alone.

One problem with the map is lodges meeting in the same building.

Lodge 12, for instance is one of two or three in the same building? Ours has two.


----------



## JTM (Feb 15, 2010)

yea, the visual of masonry covering Texas is very cool.

Texas: The Masonic State


----------



## Raven (Feb 15, 2010)

That's more coverage that Allstate or Geico... and a heck of a lot friendlier!



jonesvilletexas said:


> Why not! Although I would not, but I did use it as a link for others to use and see.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Feb 15, 2010)

Verizon has nothing on our map. LOL


----------



## JTM (Feb 16, 2010)

Dave in Waco said:


> Verizon has nothing on our map. LOL


 
oh lord.  well played...


----------



## owls84 (Feb 17, 2010)

Look like it is not up to date. This has bad contact info for Fort Worth 148 and it has demited and merged lodges. Basically it shows any Lodge that has held a Charter.


----------

